# Apprentice question



## mattyice (Mar 2, 2018)

any updates? you get on as an apprentice?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Are you and your father on speaking terms? Right now you're playing the "waiting game", there is no set answer as to when you'll get called, and if your that far down the book, you'll be waiting, and waiting, and............just when you're getting ready to give up, more waiting.
But if you get a job offer from somewhere else, is when they'll call.


----------

